# Robot seguidor de linea motor a pasos



## fagu (May 9, 2010)

Hola, este es mi primer tema, espero puedan ayudarme.
Necesito hacer un robot seguidor de linea, con motores a pasos, tengo practicamente el diagrama a bloques en mi cabeza, mas no logro aterrizarlo, les comento:
Un 555 que dé los pulsos a un contador o registro de 4 bits (posiblemente un 71174 o 71194), estas salidas iran a un driver L293 por cada motor. Los fototransistores que seguiran la linea conectados a los enables de los drivers. 
Podrian echarme una mano, es un proyecto de la escuela.


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

Bueno colega cabe decir que seria bueno que nos digas que has hecho hasta el momento? y pues que uses el buscador para que veas algunos circuitos para control de mot.PaP(stepper) y que poseen su respectiva etapa de potencia;entonces buscandolos y armandolos decinos que opto-adaptacion queres implementar

Salu2


"No seria mejor usar el buscador primero y No despues?"jejeejej


Yo tambien HATEBOOK!

weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fagu (May 9, 2010)

Hola, si entre primero al buscador, pero no he conseguido simular correctamente el registro de 4 bits, segun la manera en que lo encontre

el driver L293 no tengo problema en como conectarlo, ya lo he hecho, la duda concreta es como armar correctamente el generador de impulsos para dicho driver.
Espero ser mas especifico, gracias.


----------



## HADES (May 12, 2010)

Correcto compañero ahora te dejare un link que talvez te aclare un poco mas tus dudas con respecto a la generacion de pulsos salu2

lo que no he visto es que tipo de stepper vas a utilizar si es Unipolar o Bipolar???bueno te adjunto los dos!!!

link para pap unipolar:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5718

link para pap bipolar:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5719

espero te pueda servir salu2


----------



## RCRIOLLO (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola conpañeros del foro estoy contruyendo el robot seguidor de lineas tengo dos dudas estoy utilizando el L293 y el sensoy cny70 el robor me funcioma cuando a los sensores le coloco una fuente de luz externa y al funcionar los motores pasado un tiempo el L293 SE CALIENTA es mormal que se caliente el driver y el sensor no me funciona sin la luz


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 16, 2012)

Amigo con un grafico en vista para cuestionar facilitaria enormemente la tarea para no adivinar!. Gracias.


----------

